# Steamup in Southern California at SWGRS



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Eaglewings Ironcraft just about has the new steam track done for the Fall Southwest Garden Railroad Show on November 6 & 7, 2010 at The Fairplex in beautiful Pomona, CA.

The curves will be over 20 ft in diameter with 4 sidings and #6 switches. This track will handle any large scale steamer.

We will have more hot air than at any political event in the country.

Come and blow off some steam at SWGRS.

David Roberts
913-406-3400


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

David, 
The 10 foot plus radius will be good, but why the number 6 switches with possibly only a 7'6" radius which will prevent larger wheelbase locos from getting through. 
What track is being used, as perhaps all #6 switches are not alike. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

David Leech, 

Dan at Eaglewings is hauling the frame on Thursday to Pomona. 
I am installing on the portable AMS code 250 Track along with AMS #6 Switches and theses never have a problem. Cab forward and F4/5's run though them fine. 
I have a few volunteers to help with this at Fairplex on Friday.

So Bring on the Big ones! *2-10-2 *


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Mark, 
That is good news that there will be no problem. 
Enjoy the running. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

Mark,

Will you be placing something solid between the track and the framework?

Rob Meadows
Los Angeles


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam53 on 29 Sep 2010 08:56 PM 
David Leech, 

Dan at Eaglewings is hauling the frame on Thursday to Pomona. 
I am installing on the portable AMS code 250 Track along with AMS #6 Switches and theses never have a problem. Cab forward and F4/5's run though them fine. 
I have a few volunteers to help with this at Fairplex on Friday.

So Bring on the Big ones! *2-10-2 *

Mark
With the switches thrown to siding/yard the locomotives (cab forward, big boys, GS4, S-2, Berks) are able to track and not derail?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Charles, 
No derails on theses switches it will handle the big ones. 

Rob, 
I will have to check with Dan and see what can be done.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, not all #6 switches are the same, in terms of quality. 

The frog is not the same as a constant curve, how did you come up with the equivalent radius? In my thinking, the frog angle alone is not the deciding factor in calculating an equivalent curve, the closure rails must be taken into account. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam53 on 30 Sep 2010 06:03 PM 
Charles, 
No derails on theses switches it will handle the big ones. 


I guess it could be the flanges on Accucraft engines, maybe that is why these particular #6 curves which a radius less than the recommended for the layout curves required on the main line work with large Accucraft engines (I know of the F4/F5 suspension set up but the Cab Forward with its rigid front is a surprise). I have never used Accucraft switches, most have been Sunset Valley. Anyways, from experiences on various layouts I would have considered #8 switch for a problem free smooth transition into and out of yards and cross over. Since we are resetting our track might make a call to Accucraft for a trial with #6 switch...thanks, Steve.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

The day is coming soon. Track and switches are from Accucraft all code 250 narrow gauge. Finally we will have a great portable that will handle the big locomotives. 

Spoke with Dan at Eaglewings he built it correctly inside curve is 10' and outside is 10.75' radius with sidings on each side of the straights so a total of 4 sidings. 
The overall size is around 23 x 52. He will have it to me on Thursday evening in Pomona. 

Friday morning we set it up and get the track installed. Sounds like we will have enough help to get this done quickly. Thanks to all of you! 
Plus I found a few to help set up my booth the same day also. 

Earl Martin is bringing his new Plantation locomotive and is trying to get a RC installed in it before by next weekend. 

Counting down the days. Nov 6&7 is coming soon. 
Pack up your steamers and don't miss this one.
http://www.swgrs.com/modx-1.0.0-rc1/


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam53 on 26 Oct 2010 10:26 PM 
Earl Martin is bringing his new Plantation locomotive and is trying to get a RC installed in it before by next weekend. 

http://www.swgrs.com/modx-1.0.0-rc1/

Me too, Mark!!....but no r/c.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool we will have at least 2 of them to run. 
See you soon like in a week!


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

It was a long walk from where I parked last time to the steam-up track. I dont't fancy having to carry al my gear that distance. 
Is there a place close to the track where we can unload? 

Rob Meadows


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Rob, 
Yes I can get up to the building to unload,


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam53 on 29 Oct 2010 01:22 PM 
Rob, 
Yes I can get up to the building to unload, Can you tell the rest of us how to?

Steve


----------



## emartin187 (Jan 19, 2008)

Mark: 
Bringing the Plantation w/ R/C. Had to do some non-trival mods to rear of cab and bunker. Now it looks a little like a blivit (for you "kids", that's 10 pounds of **** in a 5 pound bag). At first I wasn't sure I could get R/C in there. 

I will also need close access as I'm bringing your heavy-haul K-27 and Jody's Darjeeling. 

Earl Martin 
Thunder Valley Narrow Gauge Ry 
SA 360 
Builder of Martin Track Sweeper Cars and TrakrTotes


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I can all of you in to unload and load. 

Earl, 
I haven't done a R/C on a plantation but my thinking is it the same as doing a ruby.


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

Mark, can you be more specific with instructions on where we go to unload and how we get there? Any thing else you think might be helpfull would be appreciated.

Rob Meadows

Los Angeles


----------



## emartin187 (Jan 19, 2008)

Mark 

Putting R/C in a Plantation is NOT like putting one in a Ruby. It is more like putting it in the bunker of my WD Baldwin, only more cutting needed. You'll see what I mean at the show. 

See you there. 

Earl Martin 
Thunder Valley Narrow Gauge Ry 
SA 360


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Get a hold of me or David and we will get you in. I believe we are in building 7 but you'll need a pass to get in.

Earl,
Glad you had to find a way to get the R?C in and not me........So this weekend I can see how you did it. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Track and switches are loaded in the trailer. Dan is coming on Thursday with the portable. 
So all is in place for a good size portable for all to run.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

And a magnificant Live Steam Track it is!! I took mostly videos, but here's a few stills.










My new Accucraft Plantation engine.



















MY C-16 pulling Denver & Rio Grande Western passenger cars.










Vic Spanier's Ruby switch engine




















Tomorrow's another day!!


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

SWGRS Live Steam Track from Sunday:

Mark Kelly running his Aster Berkshire









Mark Johnson's Accucraft K-27 in steamup bay with the other Mark's Aster Bershire running on the outside main.
Silver State Trains in backround.









JJ staying out of trouble with Roland Seavey seeing to it









Garret Paine firing up his Accucraft 0-4-4 Forney









My new Accucraft Plantation 0-4-2 Engine









Other live steam runs will be shown on a video, coming to your local YouTube theatre soon, 
including Accucraft's Cliff Lusher running the prototype SP 4-6-0 #8 Baldwin.

That's all for now!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Howard. Looks like if it weren't for you, they would be no live steam photos at all. Can't take my eyes off these guys for a second!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I even helped! We need a better way to get to level the track, and be able to correct cross level from the entire frame twisting. 

Mark Johnson tells me if the whole setup gets levelled right, then there's no twisting, but I'm thinking that this is a tough thing to accomplish. 

When I came by, Mark Kelly's Berk was derailing nastily at a switch after the curved end, but what was happening was the pilot truck was lifting off the rail and derailing on the curved end, and then when it hit the switch at the straightaway, that jammed into the switch. I was cringing as Mark would pull the lok out of the switch. 

Mark pointed me at the kink in the curve, and both Mark J. and I got some railbenders and smoothed out the kink, and that's where I also found the frame was not sitting on the "piers" flat. 

It was like a reverse superelevation. 

Anyway after the "kink" removal, Mark's Berk ran with no problems. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I even helped! Perhaps, but not in the photo dept. hehehe


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

"We need a better way to get to level the track, and be able to correct cross level from the entire frame twisting. 

Mark Johnson tells me if the whole setup gets leveled right, then there's no twisting, but I'm thinking that this is a tough thing to accomplish."

Leveling and frame twisting are two separate issues. My portable setup temporarily outside is not quite level with some sections ( maybe off by 1/8") needing a fine adjustment having section a bit high and or low in places but the is not caused by the frame being twisted. If one corner is low and the opposite it high then it just needs to be adjusted for level (will finalize level later prior to running on our portable). The indication of a "super elevated" section(s) does seem to indicate an actual twist in frame. One can tell by placing the piece on level ground to see if continues to be in the up in the air. Otherwise if it is a leveling problem would need adjustment points built into the standards for the platform.


BTW- speaking of derailments....having an open platform under the rails could be a bit nerve racking...


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 08 Nov 2010 08:41 AM 
Thanks Howard. Looks like if it weren't for you, they would be no live steam photos at all. Can't take my eyes off these guys for a second!








Thanks Dwight...we missed you. Only Telemundo TV Channel 52 and I took pictures, aside from the other show attendees.









The turnout of live steamers was disappointingly light, but that gave those of us who showed up lots of track time.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I wish I could have gone Howard, especially since Marty was there. We've only met once when he came out to the BTS way back when. Just didn't have the necessary vacation time to cover me. However, I WILL be down for the next one, God willin' and the river don't rise.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 08 Nov 2010 09:39 AM 
"speaking of derailments....have open platform under the rails could be a be nerve racking". 



Charles, Amen!! Usually you only have to worry about taking a dive the over the edge of an outside curve.

You are right about frame twist. It turns out that even though the 12' square sectioned cement floor is flat, the sections are not all level to each other. So it's the support risers that end up being out of perpendicular to the track's superstructure causiing the apparent twist. The single-point height adjustible risers have H-spaped legs which are designed to sit flat on the floor, but not independently adjustible to make up for any of the adjacent floor sections that are not in the same plane. That's probably clear as mud


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

So, is the track going to get a deck, or is that it? 
Looks good, but a little 'different' or 'unrealistic' if you don't mind me saying! 
Good I guess if there is an alcohol spill - unless the floor catches fire. 
Bad if you drop a small piece as it won't stop until it hits the floor. 
Good to see the Caley there. 
All the best, 
David leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh, and I gather that the #6's worked out, which is good to know for future reference for big locos. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the diameter of the curves? Just for info Greg Adverse elevation is the term used for the cross level going opisite of what it should in a curve. Defiantly will cause problems. Later RJD


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I understand what you are indicating to be the problem. A fixed support setup is easy but it needs to be flat surface to work vs. the individual legs in a setup as per Mike Moore's track (we are applying in our new layout). In particular with a four point support having to do 3x's the adjustments for a level track ( I know having ensured that for several years). You can see the support legs with pins that are used to set the height with numerous adjustment points behind Mike and Alan. 

.









Not according to the Berk....no sure since the numbers of operators were light in attendance one cannot say for certain that a Big Boy and others could make it into the yard through a #6 switch.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, Ron, neat that you and Jim Spanier met up, us being all Aristo Mikado guys, although Jim does have his Ida!


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

And now, Saturday's SWGRS Live Steam track video: 




Enjoy!!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Howard, 

Thank for posting and all the help. 
We had a great time last weekend. 
The big curves really make a difference on this one. We will do some fine tuning on the track and next year I except Dwight to be present. 

Dwight, 
Put in for your vacation the 1st weekend of Nov 2011......LOL 

I want to Thank You all helping for setting up, laying track and the take down.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice coverage Howard. Appreciated the labeling of the different engines/owners.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

BTW- speaking of derailments....having an open platform under the rails could be a bit nerve racking... 



Tight Rope Walkers do it all the time with our a net....What's wrong with you guys









The floor in that building slopes dramaticly for some reason. All you have to do is take a 2 ft or more level and start at the high side and work your way around the track. 

Next year I will bring a level. 

JJ

PS The only live steam guy there at the time of assembly was Howard. The rest were Deseals guys. In fact after we set up the track we ran Battery Powered rolling stock on it.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunday Live Steam runs at the SWGRS:


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

Howard, Great video; I loved seeing your Plantation engine go, and the other engines you ran but didn't show on the video too. Garrett


----------

